# Confused



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

I recently purchased my first GTO. Its a 1968 and I have attached a pic of the ID plate (not sure what its called). I have been able to figure out everything with one exception, the first line reads 06A571. I know the 06A means the care was built the first week of Jun 1968. However, I can not find and reference to the last 3 numbers 571. Can anyone please help me out with deciphering this?

Thanks in advance for any and all your help.

Dean


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

most likely Fisher Body Sequence Number (for production) per this website Code Facts & Data plates info... - HARDCORE PONTIACS JOURNAL


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help. This is my first time owning a Pontiac and I know nothing about them. With the exception of surface rust where the vinyl top was removed and a garage door was closed on the hood the car is rust free and never been wrecked.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! It's difficult to tell for sure from the photo, but it appears you've got a functional Ram Air system? If so, and if it's original to the car, you may have something really special there. I'd love to see more photos, especially of the engine compartment and if possible --- the center two exhaust ports on the the cylinder heads.

Bear


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Bear,

I've actually never laid eyes on the car. I'm in the process of moving from AK to the Spokane Wa area and my brother's friend had the car. The car belonged to my brother's friend's nephew who passed away. The car has been setting since 1999. I will actually be flying down to see the car for the first time 2 Dec. I'm pretty excited about the project. I know it has the original engine, but I'm not sure about the transmission. The rear end has been swapped out for a 12 bolt posi. I plan on taking lots of pics of it and I will get some of any block and head markings I can find.

Dean


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

BearGFR said:


> Welcome! It's difficult to tell for sure from the photo, but it appears you've got a functional Ram Air system? If so, and if it's original to the car, you may have something really special there. I'd love to see more photos, especially of the engine compartment and if possible --- the center two exhaust ports on the the cylinder heads.
> 
> Bear


It is pretty hard to tell from the one photo but to me the scoops looked closed but it would be interesting to see more pics for sure. 06A would be deuce territory. If this car is non A/C then it could be a candidate. I guess we'll have to wait until Friday to see more pics. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Here are a few pics I took of the Heads, block, and interior.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That E278 on the head is the casting date code for that cylinder head (the other head, and the block will have their own casting dates). E=May, 27= 27th day, 8=1968. So those heads were cast on May 27, 1968 --- making them model year 1968, late in the year (the foundry would have started casting for the next model year, 1969, in about June or July of 1968).

The 16 on the head ID's it as a head that was used on 400's and 428's in 1968. It's a D-port head (not Ram Air II - sorry) that should have screw-in rocker studs and "big" valves (2.11 intakes, 1.77 exhausts). For D-port heads, it's one of the better ones.

We still need the date code and casting code off the engine block to ID that.

Bear


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for you help. Ill be pulling the engine this spring and will be taking pics of every number on the block. I was looking at OPG for a complete interior kit. unless someone knows of a better complete interior kit.

Dean


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Akhuntr said:


> Thanks for you help. Ill be pulling the engine this spring and will be taking pics of every number on the block. I was looking at OPG for a complete interior kit. unless someone knows of a better complete interior kit.
> 
> Dean


Yes. Regardless of which source you choose to purchase from, make sure that the actual manufacturer of the interior components is Legendary. When I was working on my 69, I bought a complete set of front and rear seat covers, and foam, from OPGI. While trying to install the front seat covers, they ripped down the seams. I did some more research and ordered another set, this time from Legendary. The difference in quality was astonishing. Since then, I won't buy interior parts from anyone else if I have a choice. I did use the OPGI seat foams, but they're hard as a rock and not very comfortable to sit on. One of these days when I have the time and the inclination, I'll replace those too.

Bear


----------



## Georgpn1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Dean - I see you're moving to Spokane. I live up here and have just gotten my 1965 GTO delivered yesterday. Let me know when you get up and perhaps we can trade tips on car upgrades. I have quite a bit of info on the 60s Pontiacs that I'd be glad to share. Phil


----------

